# How to catch Mangrove Jack



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd like to hear some tried and proven techniques on how to catch Mangrove Jack around the Gold Coast and greater area.

I have tried live Herring, Gold Bomber Lure, White Mad Mullet Lure. Nothing yet.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i don't know about the GC, but when i lived in port douglas we caught heaps (best being 62cm) on prawns (dead). personally i was always surprised how well we did on jacks, we too tried live bait (mullet and herring) and lures (all sorts) and nothing could touch prawns. although the prawns we used were very high quality, they came from people that had a trawler and any too small for human consumption were frozen in clip seal bags and sold for a couple of bucks. they fitted perfectly on to a #3O hook and were also responsible for other quality catches of cod, flathead, bream and pelagics.

we found night time to be the best for jacks and caught 90% after dark. we also generally fished the middle of the channel/creek and not the snags. the best night got us 5 jacks from 45 - 55 cm all caught on prawns....go figure


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Zone

Funnily enough, the only "Jacks" Ive caught in the Brunswick have been on prawns. Have been trying lures but no takers. Its got me puzzled.

Cheers
John


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Zone, micro-mullet in pink works well with Gold Coast jacks!
As others have said, prawns are great too!!


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I have only caught Jacks on live bait (herring) and mullet fillets. They can be quite picky some nights they only go for live mullet and some night only herring.
When I heard that you can loose 6 or 7 lures in a session, I lost interest in that style of fishing. 
I think the best times are when there is a high tide just before dawn or just after dark. I've had reasonable success on a new moon as well. Also when you get that humid stormy weather.
I use 20lb braid with a 30lb leader.
They love structures: Bridge pylons, rock walls etc, where you get current flow with eddies wher they can ambush passing baitfish.
Some good areas to go on the northern end of the coast are:
Sovereign Island bridge
Gold Coast Seaway
The bridges along Monaco st Surfers Paradise.
Under Fishermans Wharf.
Above all you need patience.
Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

do u mean raw prawns or the cooked ones? and is there any particular way u put them on the hook or just thru the tail then body as normal?


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

theres a how-to in the nov issue of Fishing world on the Coomera river in the gold coast you should probably grab a copy of that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I might try live Herring closer to dark.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Never caught one myself, as much as I'd like to. I did read an article in a mag a while ago on luring jacks along the seaway wall at Southport. They were using Killalure flatzratz and trolling them hard up against the rocks with 20-30Lb braid and locked drags to really just skulldrag them out of their hideholes.

I have looked at the faltzratz everyt time I see them in the shop since then, never bought one though....

Steve


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Wait, just wait I am on the trail  My sole intention this summer is to catch a Jack any Jack but preferably a good one and the Gold Coast is my area. I have some patches to explore and as soon as I do succeed ( well I am trying to be positive here ) 8) I will post a report and details so akff'ers can share.
So far I have caught everything BUT jacks, they are the unicorn of the fishing world; well at least on light gear in a yak ????????? :shock:
cheers


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

If you are concerned about loosing lure while chasing jack another option that had been used by a lot of people over the last few years is to fish at night with surface poppers as the jacks tend to move into open water once all the noise has settled down, And are chasing bait in open water and will happily take surface lures in the middle of surfers paridise in the nerang river, They become even more active if it is a hot and sticky night with a storm brewing in the hinterland behind the gold coast. You just have to remember to take cover before storm hits especially if you are using graphite rods.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

If prawns are the go try a 70mm squidgy wriggler on light jig head in the jelly prawn colour. I have never fished for jack :shock: (thats sounds wrong doesn't it :lol: ) but when fishing in areas with lots of prawns down here they seem to work pretty well. I do like teaming them up with a tt spinner head to add a spalsh of flash.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RawDog (Oct 20, 2007)

i have caught 2 this week under the m1 bridge in the coomera and about 200m downstream were a single boat is mored at a jetty you cant miss it and i was using a berkly gulp 3" minnow 14lb braid the jacks were 48cm and 53cm

hope this helps im going out all this weekend to hunt for some more

Mick


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn you Minnow, that was exactly the places I have tried! :lol:

I think I was there too early.

What time of day?


----------

